# How do people wash the top of motorhome



## Guy (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone know where i can safely wash the top of my motorhome. When i get on top i am restricted to where i can stand as the metal plate only covers so much of the roof and i don't fancy the idea of doing it on a ladder. I have an extendable brush but can not get to the top as i would like to. I live i Prestwich Manchester.


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 26, 2012)

park it beside a garage with a flat roof then use flat roof to do one half turn it round then do other half i used the wall at home to do mine but mine is only 6ft high tiny  just remember the gap if you do it off garage roof andtuck in mirror so you get it closer


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 26, 2012)

Use a crawling board to spread the load ...


----------



## Viktor (Apr 26, 2012)

Some garage wash bays have 'commercial bays' where there is a parallel higher level walkway - there's one in Shepley at the Soverign Filling Station for example, but I guess you'll just have to a Google search for one near you....or got a friend who lives on a hill street with a neighbour who has a higher driveway...might cost you a pint lol?


----------



## Russtic (Apr 26, 2012)

Hartshead Moor Services M62 westbound has a truckwash, sorted. Either that or Red Bull:angel:


----------



## scampa (Apr 26, 2012)

I just park mine in my drive near to the house, then pitch a ladder against the house wall to work from, with a pressure-washer and telescopic brush. Turn the van around to do each side to save over-stretching.

I notice you don't like the idea of using a ladder,  but if you place the heel of the ladder against a van wheel (possibly with a plank of wood between the two) and work carefully, you should be as safe as houses!  (or get someone else to wash it for you?).

There was another thread about this a few weeks ago........

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-knowledge-base/16382-roof-climbing-advice-needed.html


----------



## obo (Apr 26, 2012)

*washing tops....*

Stand firmly. Don't over-reach. Water & wash detergents make for bust legs or worse.
Use a platform and if not self supporting. Lash the bits tight together and tie to ground or wall as best suitable. Make sure yer missis keeps an eye open for mishaps.
Choices are:

builder planks between 2 step ladders, or one steps and suitable wall / bank / open window (protect inside from water ingress) 
stout wooden garden table 
bottom sets of scaffold tower (wot I have) 
if you understand ladders and have the kit, rig up a cripple board alongside 
 
Do not use power washer except perhaps on the wide spray setting - and then avoid directing at seams.

Wet with garden hose and nozzle (turn tap on) 
Use extending wash brush to get generally clean all over (the van not self!) 
Spray well with Muck-Off (pink stuff - get a gallon on-line or from a bike shop, not from caravan shop - 2 much £) 
Remove stubborn streaks and clean any green nooks and crannys with a wheel cleaning brush fixed on the end of a broom handle or similar (mine sticks into the end of beach sun shade) 
Go and have a cuppa tea for 30 mins 
wash off all the crap and finish with car shampoo 
when dry spray roof and any parts that get hammered with clear Teflon bike spray - several good makes but Muck-Off do one (no I'm not sponsored but have done some dirt biking - leg type and motor type)
Or pay some dosh and take it to a camper / caravan dealer who has the kit and kaboodle.:cool1:


----------



## Neckender (Apr 26, 2012)

I use extending step ladders with 22mm foam lagging on the top section so that it doesn't scratch the van when it leans against it, and same as ***** says do it regularly and its easy to do.

John.


----------



## Apache Two (Apr 26, 2012)

Guy said:


> Does anyone know where i can safely wash the top of my motorhome. When i get on top i am restricted to where i can stand as the metal plate only covers so much of the roof and i don't fancy the idea of doing it on a ladder. I have an extendable brush but can not get to the top as i would like to. I live i Prestwich Manchester.



Mine gets washed and dried every time it rains and it's never dirty or green so don't worry about it.
Just enjoy the wild camping:wacko::banana:


----------



## red ted (Apr 26, 2012)

Guy said:


> Does anyone know where i can safely wash the top of my motorhome. When i get on top i am restricted to where i can stand as the metal plate only covers so much of the roof and i don't fancy the idea of doing it on a ladder. I have an extendable brush but can not get to the top as i would like to. I live i Prestwich Manchester.


Find a very tall man :lol-061::rolleyes2:


----------



## Firefox (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes. why wash it anyway? What you can't see won't bother you!


----------



## motorhomevalet (Apr 26, 2012)

Most motorhome roofs you can walk on but to be on the safe side its best to check first. Be very careful on which products you use(is this Muck off stuff motorhome friendly?) as the wrong choice could be very expensive. Remembering that anything you put on the roof runs down the sides and could do a nice job of stripping the colour out of your graphics. Don't use a pressure washer unless you know what your doing with it and don't walk on the overcab bit. Regular cleaning should be done as dirt can hide some nast surprises such as cracked or holed GRP. But there again I'm very biased


----------



## Guy (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I thought there may have been some place i could drive to, to wash it myself but looks like i will have to secure some ladders. I have a metal plate on the roof but it only goes so far, its a hymer 534.
As for the post by Firefox saying if you can't see it don't bother, i have a wife.


----------



## Firefox (Apr 26, 2012)

Guy said:


> As for the post by Firefox saying if you can't see it don't bother, i have a wife.



She's clearly quite a tall girl then :lol-053:


----------



## scampa (Apr 26, 2012)

Buy your wife a baseball cap with a very long peak (tell her it's the latest fashion). She'll never see the van roof then!


----------



## BambiOwner (Apr 27, 2012)

I brought my wife a telescopic ladder and a brush attachment that fits onto the end of the hose pipe, she used to do it regularly but with the hose pipe ban she has to use bucket and water.
My wife does it because I am disabled and in a wheelchair not because I am lazy


----------



## donkey too (Apr 27, 2012)

My ex used to do mine because I am Lazy.
When I had a big one. Motor home that is And lived in South Wales. I used toi take it down to the bus depot in Bridgend on a Sunday morning and they let me put it thiough their wash. Think they used to charge me ten bob. Might be worthe enquiring?


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 27, 2012)

Got any mates in the building trade who've got quick erect towers, 5 mins gives you a stable platform, you can hire them as well or look on ebay, can be quite cheep for a short lift.

I saw on our market a brush/squeege that you connect to a hose, it's telescopic upto 3m. Designed for windows, but would be great for cleaning MH roof or walls. Cost £12

Maybe if you bought some tower you could go touting for work cleaning other MH roofs??


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 27, 2012)

I've just replaced the DOS one!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2012)

I use a ladder and a brush on a long telescopic arm. However, my wife stands at the bottom and holds the ladder so there's no chance of it slipping. And before some people scream 'health and safety gone mad' I think of my old friend, an intelligent and fit 70-year-old who thought he'd save a few bob by cleaning out  his gutters himself. He fell, broke his neck and was paralysed from the neck down. He spent the last few years of his life in a most miserable condition and probably lived only half as long as he would have done if he hadn't had the fall.

Anyone ignoring the roof is unwise. Once algae and even moss take hold they will insert themselves into every nook and cranny.

If you haven't anyone to help you, you can buy ladders now with stabilisers that make them very safe.

I try to do mine twice a year and I also look out for van washing sites on the Continent. These are typical car wash operations but they also have a raised superstructure (a bit like a small motorway-pedestrian bridge) that you drive alongside so that you can reach the roof very easily with the brush supplied. I've never come across one of these in the U.K. but they may well be available and tucked away on an industrial estate somewhere.


----------



## Guy (May 2, 2012)

When i said i have a wife i didn't mean that she cleans it, i meant you try telling your wife that if she can't see the muck on the roof then its ok to leave it.


----------

